# Knitting Pattern Lilac Fantasy Hat for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my latest hat embellished with a fantasy stitch with eyelets.
The pattern is available only in size adult.
For your convenience, it includes both written instructions and a chart for the stitch.
The hat is made on circular needles and does not have a seam.
If you like it, you can find it in my Ravelry and Etsy shops ( $2.99):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-fantasy-hat-for-a-lady

http://www.etsy.com/listing/178260095/instant-download-number-141-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, as always. You should have a hat shop


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

That pattern is cute with that little twist to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies! Jean, maybe one day I will open a hat shop on Etsy, but right now I'm so busy with designing and other projects.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh..... What a darling hat! Have to have it! This will look beautiful in ANY color, but would love to do in white..... ;-) 
You are awesome! I agree that a hat store would be cool! But please don't stop producing the patterns... Pretty please :-( 
Big hug,


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Oh, oh, oh..... What a darling hat! Have to have it! This will look beautiful in ANY color, but would love to do in white..... ;-)
> You are awesome! I agree that a hat store would be cool! But please don't stop producing the patterns... Pretty please :-(
> Big hug,


Thank you so much, Raquel, I'm happy you like this one, too! I think it will look great in white, the triangles will look like little icebergs. I was thinking about the name for this hat for a long time. Unfortunately, I 'm not so good at giving intriguing names or creatively describing my patterns, LOL . The triangles looked like comet tails , shark fins , a crown, and as I could not come up with a really nice name for the stitch, I just decided to call it a fantasy stitch. LOL
I will definitely continue designing hats and other accessories, thank you so much for your inspirational words!
Big hugs,
Elena


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, don't stop designing hats. Your hat patterns are all so beautiful. ;0)


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice...looks great for spring...I think I need to make one.. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Love this hat! So pretty and feminine. Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my latest hat embellished with a fantasy stitch with eyelets.
> The pattern is available only in size adult.
> ...


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Sheryl! I hope you will enjoy knitting the hat as much as I did.
Blessings to all the wonderful KPers who have supported me!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much, Sheryl! I hope you will enjoy knitting the hat as much as I did.
> Blessings to all the wonderful KPers who have supported me!


You are so welcome Elena. How could we not support such a kind, generous & talented knitter? xoxoxo


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty hat


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just submitted my order - love all of your patterns.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> Just submitted my order - love all of your patterns.


Thank you so much, Gloria! Have fun with the pattern! )))))


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is lovely. Very feminine


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I agree with the comments, you do beautiful work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another very pretty hat.


----------

